# Debadging Rear Chrome Strip



## Army11Bravo (Aug 6, 2017)

Hello All-
My Atlas was 6 hours old when I began debadging it. The one Atlas logo I wasn't sure I could remove was the ATLAS across the chrome metal strip on the back hatch just below the VW logo. I searched all over the Vortex forum, but never saw anyone with these letters removed. I wondered if removing them would leave holes in the trim. 









(Stock image used for "before" example)

So yesterday after a much needed wash, I used a plastic putty knife and began to see if these letters were attached with adhesive. Much to my delight, they are attached with the same adhesive as the other badges and removing them left no holes in the trim.










I love my Atlas, but debadging helps keep the lines clean.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

If you were to pull the mustache off you would have found a hole in the middle.


----------



## Watchie (Oct 13, 2019)

The easiest way I have found to de-badge this and for that matter most any car is to use a bit of heat (even a blow dryer will work) and some dental floss. This avoids any chance of tearing up the paint and lets you keep whatever it is you are taking off intact. A bit of Goo-Gone and you're good to go.

BTW, carbon fiber wrap across the mustache (chrome trim piece above the license plate) looks pretty good.


----------



## Army11Bravo (Aug 6, 2017)

Savvv-
I'm glad I didn't go further to uncover that hole! I like the chrome trim but wanted it cleaner without the ATLAS badge.

AMWatchie-
I've been taking badges off cars since the early 80's. Yes, heat works well, but I have found "3M Adhesive Remover" sold at automotive paint shops works even better than Goo Gone.

Now if I can only find something to replace the round VW logo with something more custom!


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Army11Bravo said:


> Savvv-
> I'm glad I didn't go further to uncover that hole! I like the chrome trim but wanted it cleaner without the ATLAS badge!


Yea as most would. I traded some fabrication tools for body work and viola


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Army11Bravo said:


> Savvv-
> I'm glad I didn't go further to uncover that hole! I like the chrome trim but wanted it cleaner without the ATLAS badge.
> 
> AMWatchie-
> ...


I believe you can take off the letters easily...savvv? What is the hole for....does it attach the strip or is it just there?

Some fishing line and a heat gun / goo gone should be enough to remove the A T L A S if that's all you want to do, right?


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Tim K said:


> Some fishing line and a heat gun / goo gone should be enough to remove the A T L A S if that's all you want to do, right?


Yes. I'd removed my ATLAS letters that same method.


----------



## Watchie (Oct 13, 2019)

Or dental floss.


----------

